# Throttle bracket question



## LouCabra (Jul 20, 2015)

Hi Guys, I'm in the middle of swapping out a stock intake and 2-bbl carb for Edelbrock products. Does anyone know if there is a difference between the stock throttle brackets used for 2-bbl and 4-bbl carbs on a 1968 Lemans? I've scoured this site for photos and from what I can tell it looks like the 4-bbl bracket is shorter than the 2-bbl, but its hard to compare on photos. I'm having trouble with the 2-bbl bracket sitting too high (and possibly too far back from the new carb):banghead:.


----------



## rickm (Feb 8, 2012)

try looking them up in a parts book like ames. you should get an answer there, if they are different.


----------



## LouCabra (Jul 20, 2015)

I tried that, but neither Ames, OPGI, or NPD list a bracket for the Rochester 2-bbl. Each of the catalogs does specifically say its for a 4-bbl though.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Hot sure about a '68, but when I used a 4bbl bracket on my first tripower '66 GTO way back in 1980, it caused the throttle to stick wide open due to the wrong angle of the cable. It would bind up. Ended up wrecking the car because of it. Be careful here.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

geeteeohguy said:


> Hot sure about a '68, but when I used a 4bbl bracket on my first tripower '66 GTO way back in 1980, it caused the throttle to stick wide open due to the wrong angle of the cable. It would bind up. Ended up wrecking the car because of it. Be careful here.


That would suck!! 
I had mine stick once at WOT, but was able to get it to let go by stabbing the gas peddle again. It's never done it again.


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

2 bbl thottle bracket and corresponding cable is different than 4bbl, for every span of years and applications. (A body V8 Pontiacs used different design throttle brackets and cables from than Firebirds from '68-71). The reason you don't see a pic of the '67-71 Pontiac A body 2 bbl throttle brackets in the repro catalogues is no entrepreneur ever thought it wise to waste nearly 10k to create the dies to stamp out one style of the 2bbl throttle brackets. As a long time Collector and vendor, I've never been asked for a 2bbl throttle bracket. Correct 4bbl pieces usually ship out quite a few each year. You are right the 2 bbl throttle bracket is more upright. To convert to a '67-71 Quadrajet, will need to use the '67, 68-69, or '70-71 400 4bbl style throttle bracket and the corresponding '68-71 Pontiac A body 4bbl/'69-71 GP 4 bbl throttle cable. 

IF running a '72 and later Pontiac Quadrajet, will also need to look at how the throttle cable attaches to the throttle body of the particular Qjet. With most original '72+ Pontiac Qjets, will have to grind off the back side of the small ball type stud on the throttle linkage to accept a bolt on pin type stud which will then accept the '68-71 4bbl throttle cable. Best to you with the swap.


----------



## LouCabra (Jul 20, 2015)

Thanks Pinion! I knew someone out there would know the answer. I was pretty sure the 4-bbl bracket looked shorter, but I wanted some confirmation before I shelled out another $50 and had to wait yet another week to finally drive her again. The new bracket is on its way from Ames now.

I also bought a new throttle cable since the original had been repaired by hose clamping a piece of clothes hanger to connect to the original Rochester. Now it looks like I'll have to drill out the cable connector to fit over the new Edelbrock throttle linkage adapter (didn't know to order that when I bought all the rest of the swap over equipment, which put me yet another week behind). I'm wishing I got an original pontiac intake and a quardrajet. Decided on the Edelbrock set-up for the plug an play aspects and quicker return time to the road. Live and learn:mad2:

This forum is GREAT!!


----------



## LouCabra (Jul 20, 2015)

Geeteeohguy, forgot to mention that with the taller 2-bbl bracket connected to the new set-up, the return springs bound up with the linkage. Could have been in your situation if I tried to drive it without making sure everything was right. No thanks on the GTO-flambe!


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Yes, I had one stick WOT before I wrecked mine...but it was a different situation. Was driving a friend's '66 with dual quads and a verti-gate shifter, and it stuck WOT on me going down a straight road. I was able to simply switch off the ignition and all was well. In my case, I was blasting up a hill at the top of second gear at WOT, and tried to let off the gas as I approached a tight right hand turn. I had it in a 4 wheel drift, with the throttle stuck, maybe going 45-55 mph. Both hands on the wheel to try to correct the drift, so no time to grab the key (in the dash in a '66). I _almost_ made it, kept it on the road--- but was 3 feet over the center line. And coming the other direction, also a couple of feet over the center line (narrow road, blind curve) was a full size Olds station wagon. We hit headlight to headlight, and I pushed the wagon 50 feet back UP the hill! No serious injuries, but both cars totalled. I still have the mangled steering wheel as a keepsake. The '66 was given to a friend, and we put a new frame under it and the guts from a '70 HO 455 GTO into it, and it lived to see another day. Probably still around. I put the drivetrain into another '66, only to have every part fail shortly after from unseen impact damage: crankshaft, transmission, and broken ring gear bolts in the rear end. I have never 'rigged' a throttle system on a car since then.....lesson learned!


----------



## LouCabra (Jul 20, 2015)

So I ordered the throttle bracket from Ames. While it is shorter than the old 2-bbl bracket, at most its 1/4 inch shorter, still not enough to clear the air cleaner. However, thats the minor problem. The new bracket has a bend on the body so that it that makes the top of the bracket (where the cable goes) sit further to the side (towards the opposite head. That means that the throttle cable CANNOT connect with the carb linkage. WTH?!?! Ordered all the parts from Edelbrock, even confirmed with their customer support. They've been making this equipment for years. How can it not fit together?!?!:banghead::banghead::banghead:

Has anybody faced this and found a way around all the problems?


----------

